
Is Google Duo a Facetime Killer? - jackbwheeler
https://sprint.dscout.com/app/products/112/responses
======
2close4comfort
No. But the real question that should be asked it Google the next Yahoo...

~~~
jackbwheeler
I personally don't think that's the case. Google may be the next microsoft,
but I think it's penetrated the B2B/enterprise market enough that it's not
going anywhere for a while.

They still need to figure out a flagship product for young people.

